# [gelöst] anfängerfragen.. (udev, benutzerrechte)

## Chris1006

Hi Leute.. ich dachte mir vor ca. einer Woche, dass es mal wieder zeit wäre in die Linux-Welt hineinzuschnuppern   :Very Happy: 

Nachdem ich es mittlerweile geschafft habe, auf meinen Netbook ein halbwegs funktionierendes System aufzubauen (komplett funktionierende Hardware-Unterstützung, funktionierender X-Server mit xfce4 als Windowmanager), stoße ich nun aber auf einige Probleme.

Erstmal bekomme ich beim Booten jedes mal die Fehlermeldung:

```

/etc/init.d/udev-postmount: line 28: /lib/udev/move_tmp_persistent_rules.sh: No such file or directory

 * ERROR: udev-postmount failed to start

```

Mehrfaches Neu-Installieren von udev und stundenlanges Suchen im Internet haben keine Lösung gebracht, die Datei will einfach nicht auftauchen  :Sad: 

Desweiteren hab ich das Problem, dass ich als normaler Benutzer keinerlei Rechte habe, sprich ich kann keine Laufwerke (externe Festplatte, Dvd-Laufwerk, Usb-Sticks mounten und den Laptop nichtmal runterfahren/neustarten. Nachdem ich google befragt habe, bin ich auf folgenden Thread hier im Forum gestoßen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965.html

Den ich auch so befolgt habe, entsprechende USE-Flags gesetzt und world neu emerged - trotzdem keine Änderung.

Als Windowmanager nutz ich wie schon gesagt xfce4, also Loginmanager slim.

Wär super wenn mir da jemand von euch weiterhelfen könnte   :Smile: Last edited by Chris1006 on Mon Jun 27, 2011 5:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

 *Chris1006 wrote:*   

> Desweiteren hab ich das Problem, dass ich als normaler Benutzer keinerlei Rechte habe, sprich ich kann keine Laufwerke (externe Festplatte, Dvd-Laufwerk, Usb-Sticks mounten und den Laptop nichtmal runterfahren/neustarten. Nachdem ich google befragt habe, bin ich auf folgenden Thread hier im Forum gestoßen:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965.html
> 
> Den ich auch so befolgt habe, entsprechende USE-Flags gesetzt und world neu emerged - trotzdem keine Änderung.
> ...

 

Hmm.., ich vermute das Slim eventuell die für diese Dienste benötigte ck-launch-session nicht mit startet.

Mache doch mal ein Test ohne Slim, und starte deine Session mit startx

Nutze dazu am besten eine

~/.xinitrc 

```
exec ck-launch-session startxfce4
```

Würde es damit funktionieren?

----------

## Chris1006

nein, hat leider nichts gebracht. in der slim.conf ist eingestellt:

```
login_cmd             exec /bin/bash -login /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
```

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc:

```
exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session startxfce4
```

ck-list-sessions zeigt an:

```
Session1:

   unix-user = '1000'

   realname = '(null)'

   seat = 'Seat2'

   session-type = ''

   active = FALSE

   x11-display = ':0.0'

   x11-display-device = ''

   display-device = ''

   remote-host-name = ''

   is-local = TRUE

   on-since = '2011-06-26T18:06:32.422519Z'

   login-session-id = ''

Session2:

   unix-user = '1000'

   realname = '(null)'

   seat = 'Seat3'

   session-type = ''

   active = FALSE

   x11-display = ':0.0'

   x11-display-device = '/dev/tty7'

   display-device = ''

   remote-host-name = ''

   is-local = FALSE

   on-since = '2011-06-26T18:06:32.766582Z'

   login-session-id = '1'
```

also daran scheint es nicht zu liegen  :Sad: 

----------

## Chris1006

Ok, nach langem Suchen und Probieren hab ich die Lösung gefunden. Fehler war ein fehlender Eintrag in /etc/pam.d/system-login, nämlich 

```
session   optional   pam_ck_connector.so
```

Ich habe den Eintrag an der falschen Stelle eingetragen. ck-list-sessions gibt mir jetzt auch ein active=true aus  :Smile: 

Für den Fall, dass mal jemand ähnliche Probleme hat, so sollte es aussehen:

```
auth      required   pam_tally2.so onerr=succeed

auth      required   pam_shells.so 

auth      required   pam_nologin.so 

auth      include   system-auth

             

account      required   pam_access.so 

account      required   pam_nologin.so 

account      include   system-auth

account      required   pam_tally2.so onerr=succeed 

 

password   include      system-auth

#<<< nicht hier

session      optional   pam_loginuid.so

session      required   pam_env.so 

session      optional   pam_lastlog.so 

session      include   system-auth

session      optional   pam_ck_connector.so  #<<< sondern hier

session      optional   pam_motd.so motd=/etc/motd

session      optional   pam_mail.so
```

Jedoch hat das mein Problem mit der Fehlermeldung beim booten nicht gelöst..   :Sad: 

----------

## franzf

 *Chris1006 wrote:*   

> Erstmal bekomme ich beim Booten jedes mal die Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ```
> 
> /etc/init.d/udev-postmount: line 28: /lib/udev/move_tmp_persistent_rules.sh: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Hast du schon

```
# etc-update
```

ausgeführt?

----------

## arfe

Die init-Skripte haben sich bei udev geändert und move_tmp_persistent_rules.sh ist Geschichte.

Du hast vergessen ein etc-update auszuführen.

----------

## Chris1006

hat das problem gelöst, danke   :Smile: 

----------

